# iPad FULL!



## macdani (7 Juillet 2014)

Hello,

Je possède un iPad 64GB qui va très bien si ce nest quil est complètement full et donc je narrive quasiment plus à men servir correctement.
Je possède près de 12000 photos et étant donné que les vacances approches, jaurais la nécessité den stocker encore plus!:rateau:
Jai déjà dù effacer toutes les videos ainsi que les musiques pour pouvoir lutiliser un minimum...
Je narrive plus à télécharger les abonnements que jai dans kiosque (que je continue dailleurs à payer...) 

Que me conseillez-vous de faire? (à part macheter un 128GB ...)
je sais quil est impossible d augmenter sa mémoire mais jai entendu parler dun mini DD externe portable qui marcherai en wifi (ou bluetooth?) ou je pourrais y stocker les nouvelles photos.

Merci pour vos bons conseils!


----------



## gmaa (7 Juillet 2014)

Bien qu'ayant un 128go...

J'ai eu recours à Dropbox pour décharger mes photos et récupérer ainsi de l'espace pour continuer.

iPhone, iPad même "combat"...


----------



## macdani (7 Juillet 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Bien qu'ayant un 128go...
> 
> J'ai eu recours à Dropbox pour décharger mes photos et récupérer ainsi de l'espace pour continuer.
> 
> iPhone, iPad même "combat"...



Tu pourrais men dire un peu plus sur Dropbox? 
Ca marche comment exactement?
cest mieux que iCloud?
cest quand même onéreux en fin de comptes...


----------



## gmaa (7 Juillet 2014)

J'utilise le "forfait" gratuit : 4,75Go
Il suffit de s'inscrire.
Pas de propagation (trop envahissante à mon goût) comme iCloud.
Cela me convient mieux


----------



## macdani (7 Juillet 2014)

voilà ce quun mec dun applestore de N.Y mavait conseillé :

http://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-MediaShair-Wireless-Station-GWFRSDU/dp/B00D7FRQMU/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1404745404&sr=1-1&keywords=iogear+mediashair+hub

mais jai pas très bien compris encore comment ça marche...:rose:


----------



## gmaa (7 Juillet 2014)

Apparemment tu l'utilises en Wifi et tu bennes le contenu de l'iPad dessus.

Après tu dois décharger la bête sur ton Mac/PC.

C'est ce que je faisais avec les Wifi des hotels aux US pour décharger mes ichoses.


----------



## macdani (7 Juillet 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Apparemment tu l'utilises en Wifi et tu bennes le contenu de l'iPad dessus.
> 
> Après tu dois décharger la bête sur ton Mac/PC.
> 
> C'est ce que je faisais avec les Wifi des hotels aux US pour décharger mes ichoses.



Je viens de passer la commande sur le site US dAmazone. (sur le site français il était 3x plus chère!)
Jespère que ça va marcher!


----------



## adixya (7 Juillet 2014)

Pour les photos, j'utilise flickr, il y a 1 To gratuit de stockage. Pas un giga, mais 1000 Go totalement gratuit.

De plus, sur ios, il y a une fonction auto upload qui fait que les photos de la pellicule se retrouvent directement uploadées (ça met un certain temps à la différence de icloud, mais ça finit toujours par marcher). Ça ne marche pas pour les photos downloadées depuis flickr, qui repère les photos qui viennent de flickr et qui ne va donc pas la reuploader une nouvelle fois.

La j'ai 181 photos dans mon flux de photo icloud (qui mélange mes photos iphone et ipad) et il y a en 178 uploadées sur flickr, il en reste 3 à faire...). Après deux mois d'usage, je peux dire que la fonction marche plutôt très bien. Des fois l'uplaod ne se fait même pas le jour même, c'est possible que je ne retrouve les 3 manquantes sur flickr que 24h plus tard (ou 48h), mais ça finit toujours par fonctionner.

Du coup, mon iPad est complètement libéré de photos, il y'a juste les toutes dernières en date, mais ça doit prendre 400 Mo a tout casser pour le moment. Tout le reste est stocké en ligne.

Du coup, j'ai gavé de place pour les musiques (13 Go) et vidéos (je dois en avoir pour 70 Go facile), 10 Go d'ebooks et le reste c'est des jeux et des applis.

Cela dit, ça ne sert à rien de passer à une capacité supérieure. Moi, j'aurai un ipad de 1 To, je trouverai le moyen de le remplir en laissant quelques gigas "au cas où". Plus il y a de place, plus j'en prends. Mais en tout cas, pas pour les photos, grâce à flickr.


----------

